# Why Do I Feel Dirty??



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Like I've done something wrong...


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

whalt is supposed to be wrong, I don't see anything.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

renegade600 said:


> whalt is supposed to be wrong, I don't see anything.


Thanks! I just might keep it.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I assume you're referring to running Start8 on Windows 10? I don't think there's anything wrong with that unless you didn't pay for it although it's probably in the 30 days trial period.

Apparently there is a Start10 available but it's still in beta.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Once Classic Shell comes out of beta and has better support for Windows 10, you might give it a try.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Cookiegal said:


> *I assume you're referring to running Start8 on Windows 10?* I don't think there's anything wrong with that unless you didn't pay for it although it's probably in the 30 days trial period.
> 
> Apparently there is a Start10 available but it's still in beta.


Your assumptions are correct! As the image I posted makes that quite obvious. This was just a fun post. I just wanted to see if it worked in Win 10. I have already removed Start8. If we are going to move forward let's leave the OLD Windows in the past and take on the new technology. "O"! I hated Win 10 at first.. But the more I play with it the more I started to like it. unless you go for Linux or a number of other FREE OS versions. I'd say apple.. But I hate them for what they are. I know there are those still running Win 95 and Win 98.. Some do not wont to let go. There just relics of the past I guess.


----------

